# can you pay your car tax in any car tax office in the country?



## Ants09 (16 Apr 2010)

Hi just wondering if you can pay your car tax in any car tax office in the country or do you have to pay it in the area that the car is registered and you reside ?


----------



## npgallag (16 Apr 2010)

no has to be taxed in the county that the car is registered.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Apr 2010)

You can pay via http://www.motortax.ie ... it will accept for any council ... but you must have the password from your renewal form.

You cannot physically pay in one area for another.

Easiest way is the site .... pay with Laser/CC ...


----------



## Ants09 (16 Apr 2010)

is that the law ? ie written down in legislation etc


----------



## RonanC (16 Apr 2010)

http://www.environ.ie/en/LocalGovernment/MotorTax/


----------



## Boyd (16 Apr 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> You can pay via http://www.motortax.ie ... it will accept for any council ... but you must have the password from your renewal form.
> 
> You cannot physically pay in one area for another.
> 
> Easiest way is the site .... pay with Laser/CC ...



Although I was told that before when I tried to tax my Galway reg car in Dublin, GF taxed two cars in Kerry last week, one tax disc had Kerry on it, the  other had Dublin. Go figure


----------



## Padraigb (16 Apr 2010)

username123 said:


> ... GF taxed two cars in Kerry last week, one tax disc had Kerry on it, the  other had Dublin. Go figure



The tax disc for my car does not have any county name on it.

Are you sure that you don't simply mean that one car was originally registered in Dublin? The registration number does not indicate where it should be taxed: it should be taxed where it is currently owned.


----------



## Boyd (16 Apr 2010)

No the reg number is WX!!


----------



## gipimann (16 Apr 2010)

It must be taxed in the County of the registered owner's address (the address that's on the Vehicle Registration Certificate) - which may be completely different than the county that's displayed on the reg plate (which only indicates the county of first registration).

Your GF could only have taxed 2 cars in Kerry if the registered address on the VRCs was in Kerry.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Apr 2010)

Road tax is paid within the county you reside ... regardless of reg number.


----------



## Boyd (17 Apr 2010)

..


----------



## bond-007 (17 Apr 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Road tax is paid within the county you reside ... regardless of reg number.


Not if you tax online.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Apr 2010)

"Road tax is paid within the county you reside ... regardless of reg  number." 

I was referring to OP's question about physically paying in his/her local council office..

I did state in my original post that OP could tax his/her car online for any council.


----------

